
Does usetogether/screen hero etc. use some kind of VNC or RDP protocol - chattes
https://www.use-together.com/
======
jlehuraux
Both are based on WebRTC:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebRTC](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebRTC)

(RIP Screenhero)

